# December "To Do" List



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Here we go again 

This is a really busy month for most of us and, I think, it's really helpful to have our "to-do" lists where we can't lose them and then forget something important. Put your lists here and we'll cheer each other on.

My list:

1. Would you believe I STILL need to butcher my roosters :nono: I've been putting off this unpleasant task. I need you all to make me do it 

2. Trim goat hooves.

3. Finish Christmas shopping.

4. Prepare/Pack for our Christmas vacation from the 19th-23rd. We haven't had a vacation for more than 5 years. I'm so excited!

5. Finish decorating for Christmas before we host dinners for the my parents on one night and his parents the next.

6. Organize my husband's workshop. His father just gave him a bunch of really cool stuff that he didn't have room for anymore. My goal is to organize it so that he will go down to use it and find it clean and sensibly organized. I have to do this in the next week because he's almost finished with overtime 

7. Send handmade gift to CC for the forum swap here at HT.

8. Finish crocheting gifts for my children (almost done now.)

9. Shampoo livingroom carpet

10. Finish decluttering and organizing kitchen (about 75% done.)

Let's see your lists :typomat:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Whew, was flattened by a migraine the last few days on November and heading into December, so I have a few things that are holdovers from the November To-Do List, but I'm so thrilled with how much I knocked off the list last month, that I'm ready to start a new month and a new list! 

1. Finish the hay shed - roof, lean-tos on sides, weather-tight!

2. Put up the rest of the Christmas lights on the outside of the house.

3. Put up the Christmas tree and finish decorating the inside of the house. *mostly done*

4. Wrap presents and make sure I didn't forget anyone. *started on this one*

5. Send out my ornament and cards for the HT exchanges and others. *seem to have lost my cards somewhere*

6. Spend a few days baking and candy making early in the month.

7. Finish my crocheted scarf and the hats for the grands.

8. Downsize the Christmas decorations by at least one big tote - 5 are too many!

9. Post the for sale signs for the extra goats, free newspaper ads, etc.

10. Finish filing the paperwork I sorted last month/get ready to file taxes in January.

11. Keep the house under control - daily straightening, weekly cleaning.

12. Trim goat and horse hooves, make sure barn cleaning is finished!

I'm sure I'll be adding to the list as I remember things, but this is a really good start. It feels so good to be organized - I want to be even more organized by the end of December.


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

I make a list every month and try to get it done. We will see.

1. Finish dry walling basement bed room.
2. Paint the fire place screen.
3. Caulk the new back splash.
4. Paint cabinet knobs.
5. do business taxes.
6. do personal taxes.
7. Finish daughters chair pockets for her class room.
8. Move all the cow poop and old hay to new spot for garden.
9. take brothers dog to get fixed.
!0. Sell off as much of this fabric as i can. So i can have my house back.

We will see how i do. Wish me luck. Vickie


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

December

1. Clean and organize coat closet (christmas stuff is in there) DONE

2. Clean and rearrange the living room to make room for the tree DONE

3. Put up tree and hang stocking collection DONE
4. Pack DS's movie collection and christmas stuff (he's moving out) half done

5. Clean, sort, toss and organize sun room into office and crafting area  DONE!!!

6. Clean and organize pantry closet DONE 

7. Hang shelf in DGS's room for his movies

8. Make cinnamon dough ornaments with DGS

9. Finish crochet projects and wrap

10. Learn to write a successful business plan 

11. Make and ship bread to DS 1

12. Finish moving compost to veggie bed and cover for spring.

13. Weatherproof sunroom for winter use half done

14. Sort through vhs movies and get rid of them. Cabinet must go too!

15. Buy yarn to make something for myself in January.

I think I'm off to a good start. What do you think?


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Ninn,

LOL! I love that you made the "half done"s pink instead of red! I'm also duly impressed that you've got half you list done already... and it looks like the hard half too! 

You're certainly kicking my rear


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Wow, Ninn - I'm in awe!

I got started on the decorating today - the tree is up and most of the decorations on the inside of the house are out. Started wrapping presents, too. Was going to get the Christmas cards started, but I can't find them! I know I have a big collection of them - I just have to figure out where.  I found all the lights for the outside of the house and the windows - I seem to have enough for 3 or 4 families. I remember buyig a bunch of new lights on the after Christmas markdowns, then finding a whole lot of brand new in the box icicle lights at Goodwill for $1 a box, so I stocked up for future years...no wonder that I have all those totes full of Christmas stuff. Maybe we'll do the barn, chicken house and pump house this year, too, lol. I think I have enough! I did pick out a nice big bag of decorations and misc that can be donated back to Goodwill. I'm not done with that, either - I should have quite a bit more to donate by the time I'm done.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

One of the things I'm making for my four sons this year are hat & mittens sets. I have all four hats done and I finished the first pair of mittens today. I've started wrapping too. I'm leaving for my vacation on Dec. 19th and coming home on the 23rd, so I've decided I want to have all the wrapping done before I leave so that I can concentrate on food prep for Christmas Day when I return.

ManyGoats,

Before you donate all those decorations, do you know any newly married couples that may not have enough decorations? I know that I struggled for many years to decorate my home for Christmas because we couldn't afford to buy lights. I would have been thrilled to get someone's extras


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've offered around the extra decorations, but didn't get any takers, so Goodwill it is. :shrug:

I finished getting the decorations on the tree, the rest of the decorations up in the house, and more presents wrapped today, along with general household cleanup. I only have a few more small bags of odds and ends to go through from the Christmas boxes - just need to sort out enough to decorate wreaths and swags, and the rest can go. One big job done!

Tomorrow I think I will be decorating the outside of the house (lights), and starting on the rafters for the shed. I really need to make myself stick to this plan. The weather is dry and chilly right now - pretty good for building things outside. No excuses - I'll report in tomorrow night and let you know how I did.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

I feel terrible that I didn't accomplish my November To-Do's but I was well on my way and have had to resort to hiring out to finish it. I took a fall and put a hole through my knee-cap, meninscus and tore the ACL and PCL so I am very much out of commission for several weeks. Right now it seems that learning to walk on crutches following surgery yesterday is my main priority. My second priority is learning to sit still and that's not going so well. As for home projects that I've hired out for:
(1) Finish mortar around pavers on new patio.
(2) Put down road base in aisles around raised bed gardening area. This cures hard like concrete and eliminates having to mow or weed in between all of my raised beds.
(3) Complete privacy fence on north and south side of back yard.
(4) Finish renovating tool shed as chicken coop and chicken run.
(5) Continue tilling large fenced row garden with organic amendments to ready for spring planting.
(6) Hired help to get the tree into the house and set up with the lights. I did manage a few ornaments but mobility is limiting me severely. This will take a few days. I too was going through all of my seasonal decor and doing some serious culling and giving it to my neices and others who needed decorations. It feels great to help them out.

I guess at this point my biggest goal is to be walking on my own two feet by Christmas. This was not part of my holiday plans in the least so some serious flexibility is required.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, no, *ejagno*, I think you are off the hook for the to-do list, honey. Hiring it done is perfectly acceptable! It gets done, either way, and there's no way you should be doing it right now. You just concentrate on resting and healing. Pamper yourself - you deserve it! Hope you are not in too much pain, or that they gave you good pain meds!

Well, I have to get out the wet noodle for myself today. The shed construction is on hold until we move all the hay out of it and brace it better - it is leaning to one side.  I didn't do any of the lights, either - only got outside to do chores and take things to the car. Ah, well, I did work hard today, just not on those 2 jobs. In an effort to locate those missing Christmas cards, I totally cleaned out and organized the hall closet and the storage room. I found enough stuff to donate that I was able to eliminate the contents of about 5 of those big 18 gallon Rubbermaid totes. The things I kept were organized by category and *labeled*! Since I cleared out so much from that room (and didn't find the cards), I was able to move the totes from the den into the storage room, giving me a little more room in there. The "den" is actually our library, with floor to ceiling bookshelves on 3 walls, as well as the place we keep all the toys for the grands, AND the place I keep my rolling tool chests and other tools and misc stuff that should be in a garage, if only I had one. In fact, if I had a garage, most of the stuff in the storage room and den would be out of my way! Someday...

Didn't find the cards in the den, either, nor did I find the Christmas dishes I thought I'd kept from last year (when I cleared out a lot of the older Christmas dishes) or the nativity set. But, that room is re-organized, and I found that one huge tote was full of...dd's dirty laundry!   It's been there since last summer, at least. Needless to say, she's doing laundry tonight - her darks, at least. Good grief. :nono:

The only place left to look was my bedroom closet. I pulled everything out and looked in the totes there - only sheets and off season clothes there. I've looked absolutely everywhere that I can think of, and the cards just aren't there, it seems. I did move a lot of totes from my closet to the back room (storage room) so I have a neat, organized closet. It looks really nice. I'm all congested and had to use my inhaler from the dust and cat hair, but I'm happy with all I accomplished. DD's working on the dishes - should have them finished tonight, and on the stall cleaning, bit by bit. So, the house is not only staying under control, but improving.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

After walking all through my home, I was convicted that I NEED to follow through on my sister's suggestion:

Complete only (1) MAJOR task per day until I am caught up with the Gardening work and also organizing my home.

I was so proud of myself some months back, when I had everything in reasonable order. Then, some friends had to short sale a house (in foreclosure) and I was given some beautiful antiques. Uh, oh, where to put them... No, these won't be sold. Oh, then the local restaurant gave away (4) antique chairs. Uh oh, where to put them. Then, that same couple had to store some of their belongings & gave us MORE. I don't have to interject here, I guess... Then, my DS decided to move to CO, more boxes arrived. He also gave us his big screen tv (now have to find a place for our custom solid oak entertainment unit...might have that solved). Everything else? I am past out of space...:help:

These are some BIG and SMALL Jobs:

1- Unclutter master bedroom (one hour would get that DONE)
2- Unclutter guest room (what to do with all the "STUFF" in there...)
3- Unclutter designated craft room (if I can find out where to put everything...)
4- Organize home office (can do that when my enclosed front attached porch is done...now only one week for completion).
5- Reorganize kitchen (getting some of my cabinets replaced this month with used Birch ones in great shape)---can't do much until that is done.
Design & help build my china shelf unit (there is a perfect spot for this which will eliminate an oversized shelf unit taking up too much space in my dining room)
6- Find inexpensive lace curtains to hang in our living room & design rods for DH to build for them...
7- Sew covers for the arms of our couch
8- Clean off our front/back decks for the Winter
9- Clean out the Orchard
10- Organize my garden cabin
11- Finish preparing the Garden
12- Decorate for Christmas
13- Make my Christmas cards

I will be so happy if I can get all this work done! Now, that I wrote it, more chance it will get done


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Hi all. How are we doing on our lists this weekend? 

I had an uber-productive day yesterday. I gave all four sons and my husband haircuts so the kids will look cute for Christmas and my husband doesn't look all unibomber now. I also repainted the livingroom trim (I think that was on my Nov list) and shampooed the livingroom carpet 

Today I'm going to take the fam to the Christmas tree farm and then I'll be done decorating. w00t! I only have two more presents to buy for Christmas. My MIL wants a bracelet and my FIL... I have no idea, and then that will be done.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I have been to busy CLEANING to post my list LOL

1. I cleaned out all three of the freezers.. One is empty and my dd will pick it up tomorrow.. We no longer need 3 full size up rights.

2. I finished painting the den/ cleaned the doors and painted/ hung new blinds

3. oldest dd was here tonight and she helped me cut the legs off a square dining table (antique) that I purchased for $50... I wanted it to be a coffee table. It has the leafs that pull out from under it --it's gonna make a great game table! I cleaned it.. It's perfect--and we did a great job at getting the legs right/level.. :dance:

**** Still to do:
1. I will decorate everything on Sat.
2. Grandson and I will make the gingerbread house and people on Friday
3. pick up beef from the processor and put in clean freezers
4. finish shopping (not much to do but a little )
5. Do the holiday groc. shopping since I now have the room (I cleaned out the pantry,spice rack and fridge Monday)
6. Donate all those clothes that are taking up room in my closet that I DO NOT wear.. I no longer need/want fancy dressware, 3" heels, etc.. they need to go..

And I want this all to be done before the 20th so I can enjoy my holiday season....

:shrug:


----------



## vickie (Aug 8, 2002)

I got my brothers dog fixed.
Painted the fire screen. 
Basement is mudded. not sanded yet.

Then i moved on to stuff that wasn't on the list, Cleaned island out, put anything i didn't use in the last 2 years on Craigslist, 2 juicers, handmade rolling pin, chopper, Turkey platter. 

Pulled all the christmas cartoon to give a guy on Craigslist. Took inventory of fabric. 

I did get the store taxes done. YAH.

Good luck to you all. Vickie


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, the cards are sent as of this afternoon, and the ornament went out Monday, so that one is off the list. The inside of the house is totally decorated, too. I have one cap and scarf set finished, 3 to go. I'm keeping everything else under control as well as I can with no running water - the cold snap has done a number on the well head pump. I have a heat lamp on it now, so hopefully it will thaw out soon and I'll have water again. Barn cleaning is on hold because everything is frozen at the moment. What I've been doing the most of this month is cutting and splitting wood! Did a lot of that today and I'm exhausted tonight. It's only 5:30 and I'm ready for bed!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Here are the things I want to get done in Dec. Doesnât mean that I Will get them done just that I may get them done.

My Distracted December list:

1) Find and mail out some Christmas cards.

2) Put up my little fake tree. I store it with the lights still strung on it so I just have to plug it in and decorate it.

3) Have the whole house cleaned for Christmas. 

4) I started making ornaments a few years ago. I buy those holiday bell shaped chocolate candy, like Hersheyâs and hot glue a string on them for ornaments. & I use candy canes too. By new years they are gone so I never have to put away ornaments. So I have to buy some candy yet and make some ornaments.

While looking in the attic yesterday for my Christmas stuff I dragged a few other boxâs out to see what version of junk I had put in them 20 years ago. I also put 4 boxâs of stuff up there to store and get them out of the way. 
So I sorted thru boxes I took out. One box had old kidâs books which I can give to my nieces. Along in with them I found some treasure. A book that was their grandfathers - maybe great grandfathers an - old school book. âThe Eclectic History of the United Statesâ. Copyright 1881, In that book was a small leaflet telling students to remember to buy a U.S war savings bonds for Christmas. I had forgotten all about this thing.

So you know how one thing leads to anotherâ¦ & the reason I never get thru monthly listsâ¦ this led to me wanting to put the old book in a better place than the leaky attic and that led me to wondering what the heck is in the boxâs in my bedroom closet. 
Then I began taking stuff out of my bedroom closet thinking that I could make some more room in there get rid of some of the closet overflow that is piled outside the closet to work on #3 of my list.

The first big box I sorted seemed to be paperwork I swept off my desk to deal with some other day. Why and how it ended up in my bedroom closet I have no idea. I sorted thru it and only saved a small stack of papers out of it. And of all the luck it also contained my Christmas cards. The rest of the paperwork I will burn. That first box now condensed to mostly nothing is spurring me on to do the entire closet. 
Now my bedroom is trashed. I have boxâs everywhere that Im sorting thru. So that leads me to adding onâ¦

5) Clean out my bedroom closet.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Sumer, it's called the "domino effect" and happens to me all the time.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

pinemead the domino effect is the story of my life. 

Well I did nothing else all day except clean my bedroom closet. I am done! Cept for one more box of stuff to go into the attic which has to wait till tomorrow. I sorted and sorted and pitched and condenced. I got rid of the outside of the closet overflow! I can now open the door all the way. & I have a clear floor!!! I found my chair and can now almost sew at my table in there. I have to clear off the table first. 

Good thing too because I have been saving old jeans to make a quilt for years. I kept finding bags of them. I found that I have well over enough to make one. All together I have 2 large laundry baskets full of old jeans plus the pieces that I have already cut up for it. 
Time to actually finish it up now.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Excellent progress!!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I have the hats finished, all 4 of them, and took the first of the grands' scarf apart and remade it. I like it much better now. Got the pom-poms on the hats and some of the fringe on the scarf. My scarf is finished, save for the fringe, too. 3 more small scarves to go and I can check that one off the list. Wrap them up, and I can take present wrapping off the list, too. 

The water is finally thawed and we don't seem to have suffered any damage to the pipes - I am SOOO thankful for that! Now we can get the dishes done, and I can make Christmas candy and baked goodies.  I'm keeping the house fairly well under control, if you don't count empty totes and buckets, firewood, and assorted projects. 

Sumer, you did a wonderful job! And YOU even managed to find your Christmas cards. I ended up hitting the Dollar Tree for cards this year. They do have some really pretty cards, 16-20 cards to a box for $1. The envelopes are flimsy, but the cards are nice.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

RedTartan said:


> Here we go again
> 
> This is a really busy month for most of us and, I think, it's really helpful to have our "to-do" lists where we can't lose them and then forget something important. Put your lists here and we'll cheer each other on.
> 
> ...


Well, there's my list updated. I plan on doing the roosters and the goats right after Christmas while my dh is still on vacation to help. I'm going to try to do my husband's workshop this evening while he's working. I think it's a one to two hour job that I'm blowing up in my mind.

Other notable things I've gotten done that weren't on my list include:

I wrapped all the presents. Finished yesterday. Egads!

I sent a big Christmas box to my mom. Her husband died a few months ago and she has NO ONE to make Christmas for her or to make Christmas for. I sent her several presents and a stocking so she'll have presents Christmas morning.

Reorganized my closet.

Bathed the dog. He's a big dog. This is significant. Really.

Going to the grocery today to shop for the trip. My son has special food needs and so we have to cook everything the whole time we're gone.

Is everyone else having a merry time?


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

manygoatsnmore said:


> I have the hats finished, all 4 of them, and took the first of the grands' scarf apart and remade it. I like it much better now. Got the pom-poms on the hats and some of the fringe on the scarf. My scarf is finished, save for the fringe, too. 3 more small scarves to go and I can check that one off the list. Wrap them up, and I can take present wrapping off the list, too.


I really does take a long time to make gifts. This year I've crocheted four hats, two sets of mittens (so far. 2 more to go.), 6 hot water bottle covers, and one very large toy monster thingy. I've been working on this stuff since late October!

We're awesome


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I sure am awstruck at ya ,,I have been making a hat for a year. One hat


----------



## lickcreek2 (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't know what I did (or didn't do) but I'm not allowed to post under my original account. While I intended to join you all with the December To Do List, I couldn't.
I finally gave up and started a new account.

So, at this point, I'd like to tell you all what a great job you're doing! And to remind you to not put so much pressure on yourselves that you can't enjoy the holidays!

Keep up the good work.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Sumer said:


> I sure am awstruck at ya ,,I have been making a hat for a year. One hat


 Are you knitting or crocheting? Crocheting is so much faster than knitting...and working with one hooked stick and string is way easier to learn (for me, anyway), than working with 2 sticks and string, lol.

I watched a few you-tube videos to learn how to make a simple hat and scarf. I'm not doing fancy stitches, just a simple single crochet for the most part. I gave 2 of the grands their hats and scarves today, and they loved them. Makes a Gramma's heart feel good.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Time to update the list:

1. Finish the hay shed - roof, lean-tos on sides, weather-tight! *Have to finish moving out the hay and re-bracing the shed before it falls down - then I can roof it.*

2. Put up the rest of the Christmas lights on the outside of the house. *added a few, not as many as I'd planned*

3. Put up the Christmas tree and finish decorating the inside of the house. *done*

4. Wrap presents and make sure I didn't forget anyone. *I was going to put 'done', but I keep finding things I had tucked away! So, I'm 'mostly' done.*

5. Send out my ornament and cards for the HT exchanges and others. *done*

6. Spend a few days baking and candy making early in the month. *how about 'late in the month', instead? Made cookies with grands today.*

7. Finish my crocheted scarf and the hats for the grands. *done, and I made them scarves to match, and another hat for myself. *

8. Downsize the Christmas decorations by at least one big tote - 5 are too many! *done*

9. Post the for sale signs for the extra goats, free newspaper ads, etc. *nope*

10. Finish filing the paperwork I sorted last month/get ready to file taxes in January. *really should get on this one*

11. Keep the house under control - daily straightening, weekly cleaning. *patchy in spots - having no running water and a frozen wellhead, now lots of rusty water hasn't helped, but I'm trying*

12. Trim goat and horse hooves, make sure barn cleaning is finished! *I'm so ready to NOT have goats any more*

I've been trying to take it easy and enjoy the Christmas season - what gets done, gets done, what doesn't will be waiting for me in January.

Added:

Get my "deer-dented" Nissan p/u repaired and driveable, so ds can use it now and I or dd can use it later. A suicidal forked-hork buck ran into the front and passenger side of my truck 4.5 yrs ago, and poor "Bessie Lou" has been sidelined ever since. * DS picked "her" up today and has ordered all the parts to put her back together, better than ever.*

Keep us in firewood and cut down the dead tree across the driveway from the house before it FALLS across the driveway. *done, and I even put the tree right where I wanted it. *


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

:banana02:WooHoo!!! I have found my "to do" list soul sisters!!! Please do it again in January so I can join you!!!!
Shannon


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Are you knitting or crocheting? Crocheting is so much faster than knitting...and working with one hooked stick and string is way easier to learn (for me, anyway), than working with 2 sticks and string, lol.


Im knitting it. I have so many other projects going at the same time Im not even sure where I put it. 

Well I got my Dec. list done. Mailed out a few cards and I finally got my whole house cleaned up last night. I like that I have the whole weekend to keep it going.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

How's everybody doing? It's the final push for getting this stuff done. I have been soooo busy with everything that I still have several things on my list of things to do. 

I am really going to push now to get everything finished by January 1st.

Anyone else operate well under pressure? LOL


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I got my for sale sign for the goats put up at the feed store - no response yet, but at least it's posted. I need to remember to take my free ad into the local newspaper and post an ad on Craig's List for them. Then I can check off that item.

All the presents were wrapped, but I still have a pile under the tree to give out. I still need to get together with my older dd and with my ds/soon to be dil so they and the grands will get their gifts. Was planning to have them all over for dinner, but it doesn't work with everyone's schedule, and I have a goat residing in my utility room - the aroma may be a bit much for the rest of the family. 

Need to add to the list:

Take down and put away the Christmas decorations - including the lights I left up last year, lol. make sure all the lights light before packing them away, don't keep anything that won't fit into 4 large wheeled totes!

Finish making a sling for the invalid goat and get her standing.

Keep working on cutting and splitting wood, gathering dry tinder and kindling size wood into totes to store for use when it is wet and nasty outside.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I think it will be easier to list what I didn't get done than what I did! That's a good feeling. The Christmas decorations are all put away except the towels and sweatshirts that need washed first. Everything except the weapping paper and accessories fit into 4 totes with room to spare - If I do a little more "pruning", I could possibly get it to 3. One tote is just Christmas lights, brand new, in the boxes - I'm set for years to come.

I need to get after my dd to clean up the kitchen, as she is supposed to be in charge of dishes and countertops, but the rest of the house is fairly neat, if not exactly perfect. Other than that, I'm ready to start working on my January list. The shed will have to be on that, as I didn't get a thing done on it this month. Filing paperwork and filing taxes will be on January's list, too.

DS called yesterday and told me he was pretty well done putting new parts on "Bessie Lou" - she'll be ready for a thorough cleaning and new tabs soon, and then will be on the road again at last. This was the only new vehicle Daddy ever bought, and has a great deal of sentimental value for me, as well as having been a really good truck, so I'm thrilled to finally have her fixed. DS's SO will be driving it until they can afford a nice used car for her, at which point, I'll go back to driving Bessie Lou part time to keep her in shape. If the mileage is better than my Sport, I'll probably drive her any time I don't need 4WD. Then I'll need to put fixing the '86 Ford F-250 Crew Cab on the to-do list. 

Put the goat in the sling today - she wants to stand up, so this will help get her legs strong enough while letting her rest when she needs it. Now to clean up the shavings on the tarp in the utility room and put down fresh behind her - it should smell a little sweeter then. It's off to work tonight and tomorrow night, so I won't have time to do anythng at home, but sleep. This is where I'll probably have to leave it for December. 

See you all in January!


----------

